# What Vikings really looked like



## Jabrosky (Jul 31, 2012)

What Vikings Really Looked Like

The article's claim that Vikings had less sexual dimorphism than modern Scandinavians (i.e. more feminine-looking men and more masculine-looking women) surprised me. I remember one of my anthropology professors saying that the skeletons of men and women around the world have grown more similar in appearance due to increasingly lax gender roles, but the reverse trend seems to have occurred in the Norselands for some reason.


----------

